# Have Samuel L. Jackson call your friends/family/coworkers!



## kentuckiense (Aug 2, 2006)

http://snakesonaplane.varitalk.com/

You're welcome.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder how my mom would react if Samuel L. Jackson called to tell her there were "Mother****ing snakes on the mother****ing plane"?


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I wonder how my mom would react if Samuel L. Jackson called to tell her there were "Mother****ing snakes on the mother****ing plane"?


I'm pretty sure there is a way to find out.


----------



## Sue (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you so much! My fiancée's day at work is about to get more interesting.


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2006)

Sue said:


> Thank you so much! My fiancée's day at work is about to get more interesting.



So, how'd it go?


----------



## Sue (Aug 3, 2006)

> This is Kristen. I got "the call" while at break, and I don't mean the Lord telling me to take Holy Orders. I was at a table with four people I didn't know, and I was laughing so hard I cried for five minutes. They were staring...Then my coworkers sat down, and I had to try to explain and it didn't go so well. It was wonderful.


Hi.


----------

